# Traktor: Kopfhörer?



## pauschpage (19. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich experimentiere gerade mit dem DJ Programm "Traktor" am PowerMac herum - und habe 2 Fragen:

1.) Ich möchte gerne neben dem Haupttrack schon den nächsten Track im Kopfhörer vorhören. Ich habe aber KEINE Mehrkanal Soundkarte. Geht das mit einer 2. externen USB-Stick-Soundkarte (nur für die Kopfhörer)?

2.) Wenn das jetzt nicht mit meiner Lösung geht - kann ich auf den Windows PC gehen - jedoch möchte ich noch wissen, wie ich das einstelle, dass z.B die Rechte Seite NUR im Kopfhörer hörbar ist, oder dass ich irgendwie anders das Lied vorhören kann.

DANKE
Christian


----------



## chmee (20. August 2006)

1. Möglichkeit sollte gehen, vorausgesetzt, die USB-SK wird vom Mac unterstützt.

mfg chmee


----------



## pauschpage (20. August 2006)

Ja, aber ich kann ja bei hardware dann nur eine Soundkarte auswählen! Die USB hat nur 1 Ausgang.

Wie ist das mit Frage 2?


----------



## chmee (20. August 2006)

Bissel ge'google'd.

Schau mal im NI Forum, da sollte Einiges zum Thema stehen.
http://www.nativeinstruments.de/forum_de/forumdisplay.php?f=105
Und dann mal bei "Search this Forum" - "soundcards" eingeben.

mfg chmee


----------



## pauschpage (20. August 2006)

Ahh - jetzt hab ich mal das Audio-Setup fertig.
Ich hab einfach beide Soundkarten am Mac mit dem "Audio-Midi-Konfiguration" Programm verbunden.

Nun zur 2. Frage: Wie kann ich jetzt einen Song in den Kopfhörern hören, ohne dass er bei den anderen Lautsprechern gespielt wird?


----------



## ph0en1xs (24. September 2006)

Schau mal hier nach:


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...2-pcs-1-externen-mixer-heelp.html#post1329199

Dürfte dein Prob lösen!


----------

